# Interessante Präsentation zum Thema Annotation Processing mit Java 6



## Thomas Darimont (16. April 2010)

Hallo,

schaut mal hier:
http://www.angelikalanger.com/Conferences/Slides/JavaAnnotationProcessing-JSpring-2008.pdf

Gruß Tom


----------



## Vereth (16. April 2010)

Alles recht hübsch und übersichtlich. Aber imho wurde zu wenig erklärt und dargestellt, welche Möglichkeiten und Vorteile sie bieten, und zu welchen Zwecken sie eingesetzt werden.


----------

